# PhotoCart Lightroom 2 export plugin (Lr2PhotoCart



## alleng (Jan 14, 2010)

Lr2PhotoCart is a Export Plugin for Lightroom 2 and PhotoCart online shopping cart.

With it you can export your images directly to a PhotoCart gallery. You enter all your settings and choose the gallery from within Lightroom. The plugin will do all the resizing and automatically upload to PhotoCart. You don’t need to use a another program or use export action.

If you already use PhotoCart to sell you images it make life much eaiser. I started out writing it for my personal use, but figures others might want it as well.

I plan to be adding some more features later, so if you have any ideas or suggestions please let me know. 

What is PhotoCart?


> Photo Cart is a shopping cart designed specifically for Photographers to sell their images to their customers. It is feature packed, flexible, runs on your website and just a one time purchase. No monthly fees or commissions.
> From the Photocart website.



[img width=517 height=6'']http://www.allengambrell.com/wp-content/uploads/2'1'/'1/exportscreen.jpg[/img]


----------



## Brad Snyder (Jan 14, 2010)

Thanks Allen, welcome to the forums.


----------



## alleng (Jan 20, 2010)

Updated to Version 1.1

Added automatic subgallery creation.


----------



## ulightme (Oct 29, 2012)

*Pre Sale's question.*



alleng said:


> Updated to Version 1.1
> 
> Added automatic subgallery creation.



I feel like I'm digging up an old grave by posting here but .. 

do you have any plans on continuing with the plugin?  do you still support it?  Is it compatible with v4 of LR?

Thanks for answering.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 29, 2012)

It doesn't look like Allen's logged in here recently, so you might need to try emailing him via the link in the first post.  He's got an email address part way down that linked page.


----------

